# BENZING M1 4 Sale



## GrizzleTeam (Apr 23, 2017)

I have a BENZING M-1 system I'm selling that comes all accessories chords, antenna and 50 chip bands, i was asking $800, make me an offer.

Also selling a bunch of my 2019 young birds and breeders. If anyone here is interested, please contact me via e-mail vs on here for photos pedigree's and all other details.

The e-mail address is all one word, it's been placed spaced due to spam and scams. two guys email @ gmail.com

Thanks,

Ed


----------



## Bxclip (Mar 12, 2019)

Is this still availible?


----------



## Mikeyp192 (Feb 2, 2021)

Do you know where can buy a benzing electronic clock [email protected] Mike Pirrone


----------



## Mikeyp192 (Feb 2, 2021)

Benzing clock used forsale Iam looking for one .904-358-1877 mike pirrone


----------



## Mikeyp192 (Feb 2, 2021)

Bxclip said:


> Is this still availible?


I know you sold it but do you know someone ho has a benzing electronic clock forsale I need soon mine broke mike pirrone 904-258-2877 [email protected]


----------

